# My little Home Theater



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

Well here is my list:

Oppo 981 DVD player
Marantz sr5300 receiver
Paradigm Focus Fronts
Paradigm ADP10 rears
Paradigm CC170 center
DIY Sonotube Sub, 12" Adire Shiva, Butkicker BK1000 amplifier
Optoma H27
Greywolf II 92" retracable Screen
Acer Aspire Laptop

Additional equipment under review/not yet sent back:
B&W 804s towers
Rotel RB-1092 2ch Class D amp
Cerwin Vega CVHD 5.1 Satellite/Sub system
Paradigm CT 110 Satellite/Sub system

Extra gear not really being used at the moment:
Luxman m113 power amp
APT Holman Preamp
Onix XCD-88
Onix XLS Speakers 
DIY CSS Full Range bookshelfs.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Jared , Looks like you have a good setup of gear . Are you using it in a dedicated theatre , or lounge.? Kind regards , Alan .


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

It is all in my living room at the moment. Plans were to build a dedicated theater...however we don't know how long we will be staying at our current home. Once I finish the floors downstairs I will be moving the Theater rig. Which will make a huge PQ improvment as I have no light control at the moment upstairs.


----------



## jwesenick79 (Sep 25, 2008)

sounds like a pretty good set up you got going there. Do you have any pictures of it? I'd like to see a picture of that sonotube too, always thought them things were interesting lol.


----------

